# Camo ?



## woods-n-water (Oct 22, 2010)

Anybody wear the browning microfleece. pros--cons... thanks


----------



## fishhair (Oct 28, 2010)

naw i don't - but i see'd your name on here.  do you make that fatal obsession deer juice? and have that show on tv?  woods and water?


----------



## woods-n-water (Oct 29, 2010)

I wish....... the name just fit's me. I'm either in the woods or on the water


----------

